#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Тибетский >  > > >  >  >  Помогите перевести имена Будд Медицины

## Влад

Уважаемые знатоки тибетского языка!

Пожалуйста, помогите перевести на русский имена шести Будд Медицины:

1)Нгон-кьен-гьял-по
2)Чо-драг-гье-цо-янг
3)Нья-нгам-ни-чё-па
4)Сер-занг-дри-ме
5)Рин-чен-да-ва-данг-паи-ма-раб-ту-гьян-па-зи-джи-дра-янг-ги-гьл-по
6)Цан-лег-янг-драг

Хорошо бы ещё узнать, как эти имена звучат на санскрите.
Заранее благодарен.

----------


## Buural

> Уважаемые знатоки тибетского языка!
> 
> Пожалуйста, помогите перевести на русский имена шести Будд Медицины:
> 
> 1)Нгон-кьен-гьял-по
> 2)Чо-драг-гье-цо-янг
> 3)Нья-нгам-ни-чё-па
> 4)Сер-занг-дри-ме
> 5)Рин-чен-да-ва-данг-паи-ма-раб-ту-гьян-па-зи-джи-дра-янг-ги-гьл-по
> ...


Влад, если есть возможность, то напишите имена на Уайли.

А так могу только сказать, что первое - это "Король сверхзнания" _санскр_. Манджушри

----------


## Galina

1. Прославленное сияние превосходных знаков.
2. Царь мелодичных звуков, блестящее сияние способностей.
3. Царь безупречного совершенного золота, сияющее сокровище, исполняющий все свои обеты.
4. Царь высшей славы, освобождающий от всех страданий.
5. Мелодичный океан провозглашенной Дхармы.
6. Царь ясного света, полностью наслаждающийся высшей мудростью океана Дхармы.
7. Учитель медицины - Царь бериллового сияния.

Взято из "Манла - Будда медицины". Приложение к бюллетеню "Буддизм".
Перевод Бориса Дондокова, Улан-Уде, 1999 год.

----------

Дондог (07.04.2011)

----------


## Мошэ

Семь Будд Медицины

1.	Обладатель всех прекрасных признаков, Царь Счастья — Супарикиртита-намашри
2.	Царь мелодичных звуков — Сварагхошараджа
3.	Воплощение безупречно-прекрасного золота — Суварна-бхадра Вималаратна-прабхаса
4.	Прославленный Величайше-безгорестный  — Ашокоттамашри
5.	Мелодичный Океан провозглашённой Дхармы — Дхармакирти-Сагарагхоша 
6.	Царь абсолютного всеведения — Абхиджняраджа
7.	Царь лазуритового сияния (Будда Медицины) — Bhais.ajya-guru-vaid.ūrya-prabhās.a 
(источник — бывший сайт mahayana.yangsheng.ru)

Добавлю, что по-китайски последний называется:
俾沙闍羅所 Bi4sha1she2 luo2suo3 - транскрипция
Переводы:
藥師 Yao4shi1
藥師璢璃光如來 Yаo4shi1  liu2li1guang0 ru2lai2
大醫王佛 Da4yi1 wang2 fo2
醫王善逝 Yi1wang2 shan4
(источник — A Dictionary of Chinese Buddhist Terms by William Edward Soothill and Lewis Hodous)

----------

Дондог (07.04.2011)

----------


## Влад

Благодарю всех за подробные ответы. С санскритскими именами всё ясно. А с тибетскими всё же придётся разбираться, кто есть кто  :Smilie: . "Чо Драг Гьяцо Янг" - это, очевидно, "Благозвучие Океана Дхармы", с остальными сложнее. К сожалению, я не знаю, как выглядит написание этих имён на Уайли.
Нет ли в сети какого-нибудь краткого тибетско-русского или тибетско-английского словаря?

----------


## Buural

Собирая всё вместе получаем:

1)Нгон-кьен-гьял-по - Царь абсолютного всеведения — Абхиджняраджа
2)Чо-драг-гье-цо-янг - Мелодичный Океан провозглашённой Дхармы — Дхармакирти-Сагарагхоша 
3)Нья-нгам-ни-чё-па - Прославленный Величайше-безгорестный — Ашокоттамашри
4)Сер-занг-дри-ме - Воплощение безупречно-прекрасного золота — Суварна-бхадра Вималаратна-прабхаса
5)Рин-чен-да-ва-данг-паи-ма-раб-ту-гьян-па-зи-джи-дра-янг-ги-гьл-по - Царь мелодичных звуков, блестящее сияние способностей - Сварагхошараджа
6)Цан-лег-янг-драг - Обладатель всех прекрасных признаков, Царь Счастья — Супарикиртита-намашри

----------

Дондог (07.04.2011)

----------


## Мошэ

> Нет ли в сети какого-нибудь краткого тибетско-русского или тибетско-английского словаря?


Rangjung Yeshe Tibetan-English Dharma Dictionary
http://www.nitartha.org/dictionary_searchback.html

----------

Дондог (07.04.2011)

----------

